# french lop or flemish giant?



## fuzz16 (Nov 21, 2008)

kinda bummed but Sara is going to be rehomed in a one bunny home...she just isnt doing good with the rabbits here anymore, shes even mean to the cats. 

Dalton is going to the neighbors where they really love him...they wanted a bunny and i figured since Dalton does really well with them he would be great for them.



so then we will be down to2 rabbits in the house soon. joey, the mini rex mix, and Ess. i was talking to a dutch breeder who brings in bunnies to work and he was talking to me about the flemish giants. i have always wanted one, but he mentiomned the french lop after i mentioned that i love lops and they seem nicer to me for some reason. 

i was wondering on peoples experiances which would be better. i LOVE the size of a flemish but i love the lopped ears of a french.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 21, 2008)

Both breeds are fabulous, laid back and sweet tempered. What you need to do is go meet a couple of them... go see some Flemish up close and personal. Go meet a French Lop (or two or three!). See which one you like. If you see babies, make sure you see each breed as adults, so you are prepared for what they will become. The Flemish are bigger. The French have those fabulous ears. 

Any breeders in your area that you can talk to ?


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 22, 2008)

i cant find any breeders at all for either near me.i found a french that looked cute but its in cali. thier not very common in this area and i dont know where the shows would be...and im not looking to spend 200$ on a rabbit that will be a pet.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 22, 2008)

[line]
and i have a friend who had two giants and they were great, i loved thier size and how loving they were. they followed my friend whereever she went and she said they were easier to litter train too. i always said i would have tiny rabbits or giant ones...i want one of each lol.



just no experiance with french lops...but i think i am leaning more and more to the giants.


----------



## Catlyn (Oct 14, 2019)

French lops are very friendly and patient, mine also doesn't mind being held and is very forgiving if i happen to pick him up a bit wrong, he is also very curious and most french lops do great with other rabbits if introduced to one another slowly. I haven't even litter trained my lop and he still keeps his cage clean-all the dumpings go to the corner he likes. Somehow, contrast to many other rabbits i've seen, lops tolerate grooming fairly well and mine pleasantly grooms me in return, comes to look for me when i'm gone and hops and hooks excitedly when he sees me.


And yes, i know it's been more than 10 years but more great opinions from others ain't gonna hurt any soul.


----------



## Hermelin (Oct 14, 2019)

Myself ownes a french lop, she will turn 7 next year. Still happy and binkys sometimes [emoji5]

They are really calm and docile, I can spend hours cuddling with her. Truly a lap bunny. 

My doe every time I step out to her cage, she jump up onto my lap and brings her head to to my lips to get kisses and cuddles. 

Truly an affectionate breed, at least those I have met and the one I own. 

Never owned a Flemish giant but planning to get one later. But I never regretted getting a french lop instead of a Flemish giant [emoji5]


----------



## Catlyn (Oct 16, 2019)

When _we_ first went to get our Frenchie we thought:"Ah, okay. It's the cute tiny 2kg one, right? Our old rabbit house is surely spacious enough for us to get one of those."
What we did _not_ expect was a heavy breed of the larger variety that could weight up to 8kg when fully grown. Thanks to that we had to demolish the old house and go full steam ahead with assembling our double-mesh cage for the bigger bro. Although it still feels too cramped for him, he gets to hop around at least an hour per day(school schedule stops me from letting him run 'round more for the time being) , the not-mesh-bottomed cage has all that my lop might need for the basics and we are planning on expanding his habitat once the cold season ends.
My Frenchie on my profile pic had just turned 6 months old at that time and I already had to carry him like that. Turns out he quite likes that.


----------

